
Ray Casting – Polygon Containment - KennyCason
http://kennycason.com/posts/2017-04-11-ray-casting.html
======
AstralStorm
Typically, a better approach is branch and bound search using a variant of
R-tree or Octtree, especially with axis aligned bounding boxes or circles. Ray
casting does not scale to many points while more advanced space partitioning
does.

GeoHashing is a kind of binning technique.

Then there are manual volume hierarchies and partitioning based on similarity.
Each solves a different problem.

------
creack
404 and nothing in google cache / archive.org.

~~~
KennyCason
Oh no, It looks like my deploy failed midways through after. I probably should
have left it as-is after posting to HN. :)

It's updated now.

